# Nikon D90, job no?



## nmsnapshots (Aug 10, 2009)

I was shooting this weekend and the display on top of my camera started flashing a message that resembled "job no".  Any ideas what it might mean?  I could not find anything in the manual about it...

Thanks!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Aug 10, 2009)

Job NR is your camera performing noise reduction, usually (if not always) on pictures taken with long shutter time.

Page 67 I think it is... you can turn it off.


----------



## nmsnapshots (Aug 10, 2009)

Ahhhhh! Thanks so much! I did have the noise reduction on, was shooting in early morning with long exposures...

Thanks, I really appreciate your help!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Aug 10, 2009)

No problem, always nice to know it was nothing serious


----------



## santacruz (Sep 23, 2009)

yes, the noise reduction performing as documented.


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 25, 2009)

batterybaby said:


> there are many carema forums,you can search for your question.


 
I hope you die in a fiery ball of....fire...

And your charred corpse is charred beyond recognition.

I know, I'm poetic.


----------

